# Managing the herd



## DavidT (Feb 3, 2006)

Been following a discussion on a National hunting site/board about hunting regs to help improve deer hunting and herd quality. Two of the schemes used in some other states look like they'd help the effort in Ohio if enacted.

1) Earn a Buck. In some states, you _must_ harvest a doe before taking a buck. Since our buck to doe ratio is very low, would this help?

2) Minimum Antler requirement. Some states require a buck to have a minimum number of points. Those with fewer points than the minimum are protected. Would we see more mature bucks with nicer racks?


----------



## zamoyer (May 24, 2004)

My only concern with the earn a buck scheme.....is how many bucks would be poached?? I think that this scheme might result in guys taking bucks before taking a doe...there are a lot of people that wouldnt pass up a monster buck just because they havent shot a doe yet. That is mu only concer with it


----------



## Hoss5355 (Apr 9, 2004)

I'm not a big fan of the earn a buck idea, but I would support the minimum point requirement for bucks. Not to say that this would make a bunch of buckeye big bucks running around, but what it should do is increase the amount of does that are taken. 

That, and I've seen a lot of people shoot anything that moved, and this may deter them from hunting like that if they had to attempt to count points on an antler before pulling the trigger. I'm not sure that it would work all that great, but it would be worth a shot. I was once shot at during a buck only muzzleloader season at Salt Fork about 6 years ago, so I'm not so sure it would ever make a difference. 

Implementing this would also increase poaching in my mind, because the ones who didn't care would continue to shoot anything that moved, and then not tag it. This would in turn just screw up everything that the division was attempting to do because of numbers that were gathered from deer harvests would be way off base. I'm almost certain there would be an increase in non-tagged deer.


The only thing that bothers me is seeing a truck load of little bucks for table fare. You can't eat the antlers anyhow, so shoot a doe and help control the population a little bit. I know in our area there are plenty of deer to go around, and on our property, and neighboring properties, we attempt to only shoot does unless it's a buck that is going to be hanging on a wall, or a youngsters first buck. If we want a deer to eat, a doe will fit the tag very well.

Kevin


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

In concept,it sounds good,but I think it would actually hurt future Buck populations.
Imagine all the Button Bucks that would get harvested in everyone's quest for an antlerless deer.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

I would support a minimum antler requirement.

I think a minimum antler requirement would also increase the doe harvest.

Today many, many hunters would rather shoot a small buck than shoot a doe. It's left over feelings from my fathers era about does and the stigma that hunting shows create. They only shoot big bucks and as such place a much larger value on shooting bucks than does. That philosophy carries over to many hunters. It's almost as if they are somehow diminished as a hunter if they kill only a doe instead of a buck.

With a minimum antler requirement if would force many of these "any buck is better than a doe" hunters to take a doe if they want some deer meat.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

> Been following a discussion on a National hunting site/board about hunting regs to help improve deer hunting


Better for who? Tell that to the kid who has to pass up a smallish 6 pointer because some selfish "hunters" decided it wasn't a "trophy". These regulations have their place, in states with very poor deer herds. Ohio is not one of them, not even close. There are MANY people on the outside looking in, wishing they had deer hunting in their state like we do here. Why is it so hard for some people to realize that not everyone cares about antlers? Some people just like to get out a few times a year and maybe take some venison home. If a person wants to limit themselves to only mature deer, that's great. I do as well. But no one should EVER have to feel bad for shooting a deer that they are proud of.


----------



## billybob7059 (Mar 27, 2005)

I would have to say that ohio does a much better job Managing our whitetail deer than with lake eire and the other lakes in ohio. We have a great deer pop and produce big bucks all the time. I am how ever in favor of a minimum antler requirement.


----------



## TheKing (Apr 15, 2004)

This is one of those where the statistics are available and ready to be used. ODNR told me a while back that the data on deer sex from this year's harvest would be avilable in February. Did anyone cite the numbers on the harvest?
I would be in favor of adding data to the tag on antler size. But the sex data must already be a concern addressed by the exisiting regulations.


----------



## AEFISHING (Apr 25, 2004)

Where is the famous traphunter two cents. That is what I am waiting for.


----------



## DarbyMan (Dec 11, 2005)

Ohio is in no position for any type of restrictions on bucks. Our deer herd is healthy and stable. If someone wants to pass up a doe(fantastic meat) for an older buck with a huge rack(not as good meat) then so be it. The boys and I hunt for food and fun. If we get a nice buck then so much the better. But we don't define the season on getting a buck.


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2006)

I think both earn a buck and antler restrictions would be great but I doubt it will ever happen. Glad to know I am finally famous on here, or infamous.


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

First off, I am not in favor of the earn a buck scheme because I don't fill my doe tags until I have killed my buck for the season. I only hunt hard during the season for a nice buck. Once I fill my buck tag, I hunt the rest of the season for does. The antler requirement would be nice because that would ensure better quality bucks throughout the state.


----------

